

Sorting algorithms ilustrated with folk dance. - TeMPOraL
http://www.youtube.com/user/AlgoRythmics

======
ColinWright
Not again ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2458572>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2445963>

... just to name two. There are more, but I can't be bothered going to find
them. <http://searchyc.com> is your friend.

